# Old School meets New School



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well i have a couple installs going on att he same time..

Some of these installs i jsut figured I'd use some of the stuff I had laying around. this particular install is for my wife's Grand Cherokee. she kept telling me she dindt really want a loud, bass heavy system...so i thuoght for a little while, and came up with a very nice plan! I had a few PG amps sitting around doing nothing since they were removed from my Prelude about 4 years go. I figured this would be a great time to use them! My wife used to have a Kenwood Nav unit in this truck, but after she saw my Pioneer z110, she wanted a Pioneer!...so she got the z120 with back up camera to handle the head unit part of the install. Now on to the amps.....i ended up putting in one ZX450, and one ZX200. the 450 will be powering an old school (German built) 3 way set up front. 2X75 will be powing the 6 inchers in the door, and the other 2x75 will be powering the 3 inch mid and 1 inch tweeter, while crossover duties will be handled passively with the stock MB quart crossover. The ZX200 will be running an 8 inch IDQv3 in a sealed box. Crossover and level controll for the sub will be handled by the headunit. She's still debating how she wants the sub box wrapped....she might go with a Gucci fabric pattern


Clean simple...the way it should be...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

an 8" idq v3?

care to post a pic of this thing?

are you sure you dont me IDv3?

amp rack looks cool, really a great setup for a wife, maybe even overkill! lol.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

req said:


> an 8" idq v3?
> 
> care to post a pic of this thing?
> 
> ...


Hahah...good catch..my bad...its a ID8V.3-D2  Its currently enroute to me....so i dont have it yet.

Yeah, it might be over kill for her...but hey...if ihave to borrow her truck..then its all good..hahah


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Timelessr1 said:


> Well i have a couple installs going on att he same time..
> 
> Some of these installs i jsut figured I'd use some of the stuff I had laying around. this particular install is for my wife's Grand Cherokee. she kept telling me she dindt really want a loud, bass heavy system...so i thuoght for a little while, and came up with a very nice plan! I had a few PG amps sitting around doing nothing since they were removed from my Prelude about 4 years go. I figured this would be a great time to use them! My wife used to have a Kenwood Nav unit in this truck, but after she saw my Pioneer z110, she wanted a Pioneer!...so she got the z120 with back up camera to handle the head unit part of the install. Now on to the amps.....i ended up putting in one ZX450, and one ZX200. the 450 will be powering an old school (German built) 3 way set up front. 2X75 will be powing the 6 inchers in the door, and the other 2x75 will be powering the 3 inch mid and 1 inch tweeter, while crossover duties will be handled passively with the stock MB quart crossover. The ZX200 will be running an 8 inch IDQv3 in a sealed box. Crossover and level controll for the sub will be handled by the headunit. She's still debating how she wants the sub box wrapped....she might go with a Gucci fabric pattern
> 
> ...



Nice....+1 "Clean simple...the way it should be."


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice and clean. Looks great.

I was going to use that compartment but I couldn't fit everything after adding the ms-8 into the mix.

Can you throw up a pic of the HU and the doors? Thinking about switching to DD and possibly 3-way.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

mdavis007 said:


> Nice and clean. Looks great.
> 
> I was going to use that compartment but I couldn't fit everything after adding the ms-8 into the mix.
> 
> Can you throw up a pic of the HU and the doors? Thinking about switching to DD and possibly 3-way.



Yeah, I'll throw up some pic of that stuff this week since i have some more work to do on it. I really like the 3 way set up in these trucks vs the sail panel route...reason being that when my wife drives the truck her seat is pushed up pretty far, and if the tweeter was in the sail panel it would be right next to her ear. With the 3 1/2 midrange and tweeter in the dash area it brings the whole sound stage farther forward from the driver giving in a more realistic sound, and much less tunning to get the sound stage centered.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

tidy


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, here are a few more pics of the install. 

Here is the start of the signal....Pioneer z120bt










Jeep uses a 2 1/2 inch dash speaker....









Ok, after some measuring i realized that the MB Quart mid is actually a 4 inch mid...damn...this is going to be a little tougher...but def do-able










Here is the 4 inch installed, and the tweeter on top as a temporary solution for now.


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

kool the wife wants to hear some nice jams too.....mine likes to jam a lil too......


----------

